# 2 types of fly fisherman...



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, I can make it do a tailing loop let me tell you. I have close to 20 boxes and not a one has let me down one time or the other.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@MSG - that's exactly the way I felt when I found them. For the life of me, I can't recall who recommended it to me and it's been a long time ago. I am glad they did though. The only other lines I really dig are the Jim Teeny TS and TST for sinking and intermediate tarpon.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Just the difference between "real fishermen" and the others!
JC


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Love mine!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I tried it on a tip from someone in this thread. Very impressed. When I bought the line, the guy at the shop, who sells Rio 5 to 1, said, "easily the most underrated line out there."

What rods are you using the TT on?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

How long has Wulff made the BTT? Thirty years?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Between wulff btt and Cortland liquid crystal those are my go to lines.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I tried some and it wouldn't load my rod until I started to get some distance. I love how it gently lays down.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I use mine on a Loomis nrx pro 1- 9 wt and 11 wt and soon to arrive a 10 wt asquith


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I love my Wulff TT on my Allen Icon 2 6 wt. That rod needs a longer bellied line and it matches up perfectly. I also like their Bermuda Shorts on my 5, 8 and 10wt. Azimuth rods.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

redjim said:


> Oh, I can make it do a tailing loop let me tell you. I have close to 20 boxes and not a one has let me down one time or the other.


love the honesty and humility ! +1

Wulff is good stuff, used it for years with no problems


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

The best, hands down.


----------



## ty1on54 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been casting Wulff for better than 20 -25 yrs first one was for my 4 WT. back when I was living in Wyoming working Trout streams. And now on the Salt. Nice to see that seasoned fisher guys know a fly line when they cast one.


2015 BT Micro


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> How long has Wulff made the BTT? Thirty years?


 I would like to know this as well. I first used their Saltwater TT in 1993. It was handed to me after Joan Wulff had personally brought some to my local shop in Jupiter. I fell in love with the line at that point. I honestly think that their TT is what really set off the leap frog race for faster rods and more aggressive (overrated) lines.

To me, Wulff TT has is place on certain rods. For instance, I fished the Wulff 7TTF yesterday on a Sage X 790 and thought it really dogged the rod. Used the same rod this morning with SA Redfish and the rod performed noticeably better.

I would challenge many of you on here to not match lines with rods just because of their wt label. In many circumstances I push and pull rods with 1 up or 1 down lines for desired results. Example in using SA Saltwater WF7F on a Sage One 691. That rod is absolutely magical with that line and makes the most delicate presentations imaginable. On the other end, Wulff 7TTF on the Helios 2 8wt one pc can give you sniper abilities unlike anything else.

What Is really nice about Wulff line is that it's consistent. It is one brand of line that you can build your rod arsenal around b/c you know it will be around for a long time.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I came to thread and now I think it will cost me some 7wt.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The Bermuda Triangle lines are relatively new, I think less than 15 years, I got my first ones around 2005-6, but I've been using the regular TT's for 30 years plus.
JC


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I tried it and was not a fan at all! That being said, it was on a rod that I was not a fan of. I recently got a BVK with Scientific Angler Mastery Bonefish line and so far, I love the combo.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jonrconner said:


> The Bermuda Triangle lines are relatively new, I think less than 15 years, I got my first ones around 2005-6, but I've been using the regular TT's for 30 years plus.
> JC


Do you use the BTT on all of your rods?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

mluman83 said:


> I tried it and was not a fan at all! That being said, it was on a rod that I was not a fan of. I recently got a BVK with Scientific Angler Mastery Bonefish line and so far, I love the combo.


I've heard great reviews of TT on the BVK.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

yes - the BTT on the bvk is fantastic - I've used on a bvk 9 wt


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Not to derail this thread but when you are testing lines on any rod, study the lines grain wt and profile and link those 2 variables with what you are feeling in your cast. I personally keep a spreadsheet of all my findings (yes, I have already admitted how OCD I am)

What you will find is just how much overlap there is between brands and, how much money you can save buy purchasing last years models on closeout. For example, I have a specific line I keep stocked up on for under $30 per line that gives me the same or better results than Wulff line at $80+. Hint, the lines are not wt for wt for the rod I cast them on.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

good point about the weights - I am just now experimenting with 10wt line on my 11 wt pro 1 as many of the 11 wt lines are way over on grain weight. I'd love to know your $30 secret as well.


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't LOVE the BTT past 10wt. It feels cumbersome at that point. In 6-9 i use it almost exclusively.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

There's a third type. The one who bought it, used it 2x and the coating came off. Emailed the company 2x and they never responded.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> There's a third type. The one who bought it, used it 2x and the coating came off. Emailed the company 2x and they never responded.


It's a company you can actually call, unlike some other big brands.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> It's a company you can actually call, unlike some other big brands.


 Yes! Call them. They are great on the phone. It's a small operation


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

G


Danny Moody said:


> I would like to know this as well. I first used their Saltwater TT in 1993. It was handed to me after Joan Wulff had personally brought some to my local shop in Jupiter. I fell in love with the line at that point. I honestly think that their TT is what really set off the leap frog race for faster rods and more aggressive (overrated) lines.
> 
> To me, Wulff TT has is place on certain rods. For instance, I fished the Wulff 7TTF yesterday on a Sage X 790 and thought it really dogged the rod. Used the same rod this morning with SA Redfish and the rod performed noticeably better.
> 
> ...


Good insight!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jonrconner said:


> Just the difference between "real fishermen" and the others!
> JC


Wait.... where's that put me? I always thought of myself as a "real fishermen!"


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Do you use the BTT on all of your rods?


All my saltwater rods, plus I have a couple of Monics and I use a 7wt TT Predator on my six weight because there's no 6wt Lost Tip.
JC


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... where's that put me? I always thought of myself as a "real fishermen!"


You don't love these lines? Maybe we can make a special exception for you!
JC


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Is the only drawback with these lines that the shorter heads are more difficult to pick up an recast at a distance?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I've been listening to the BTT hype for long enough, so I bought one to try for myself and I have to say I'm really impressed. will be getting more and soon!


----------

